# Are my ND goats small? How do I know when I can breed them?



## Tab Carloni (Jan 28, 2019)

Hello, again! 

There are so many mixed feelings online about when to start breeding your Nigerian Dwarf goats. So, wondering what other people do and what their experiences are?

I feel like my girls are really small. I mean they eat very well, get their minerals and seem super happy. They do have a lot of energy and run around a ton, so maybe they are not eating enough vs how active they are (not sure if its like humans when it comes to calories in vs calories burned lol) but they get 1/4 cup of grain each a day and their hay is replenished anytime it needs to be. Grandma is also not cheap on the treats....But when I talk to other goat owners, their goats at the same age are bigger (40-45 pounds). I weigh them monthly and they seem to all be gaining on average 3 pounds a month. 

Anyway, Peyton will be a year old in 3 weeks and I was hoping to breed her soon. She weighs in at 34 pounds. Is this okay? 

All our girls will be turning a year old in the next 1-4 months, she is the eldest and heaviest but they all weigh in at 30 - 34 pounds. 

Let me know what you guys think


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

The rule of thumb is 40 lbs to breed And you are right, yours are smaller than mine. We just weighed our kids from last spring recently and none were less than 45 lbs and they weren't a year old. Some were 50 lbs and 10 months old.
Ours also get more than 1/4 cup of feed per day.
I would wait until the fall to breed them.

With that said, we've had some accidental breedings around that size and they were fine.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Is 40lbs to breed a rule of thumb for Pygmys?


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

MadCatX said:


> Is 40lbs to breed a rule of thumb for Pygmys?


I do not know.
I was told 40 lbs by a long time Nigerian Breeder.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

ah cool thank you


----------



## Tab Carloni (Jan 28, 2019)

IHEARTGOATS said:


> The rule of thumb is 40 lbs to breed And you are right, yours are smaller than mine. We just weighed our kids from last spring recently and none were less than 45 lbs and they weren't a year old. Some were 50 lbs and 10 months old.
> Ours also get more than 1/4 cup of feed per day.
> I would wait until the fall to breed them.
> 
> With that said, we've had some accidental breedings around that size and they were fine.


Thanks for the input! How much grain do yours get?


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

I wait until they are 40lbs to breed. If you do decide to go ahead and breed, I would make sure to use a smaller buck.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

Tab Carloni said:


> Thanks for the input! How much grain do yours get?


They all get fed together, but probably 2 cups each.
Something like that. Milkers get more on the stand.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Also. Be easy on the treats. . They may fill up on them and not be eatin as much hay as they would otherwise.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

I wouldn't breed mine at that size. Start increasing their feed. 1/4 cup is generally not enough for proper growth. I'd also check their fecal for parasites and coccidia.


----------



## Tab Carloni (Jan 28, 2019)

IHEARTGOATS said:


> They all get fed together, but probably 2 cups each.
> Something like that. Milkers get more on the stand.


Thanks I will up their portions


----------



## Tab Carloni (Jan 28, 2019)

Goat Whisperer said:


> I wouldn't breed mine at that size. Start increasing their feed. 1/4 cup is generally not enough for proper growth. I'd also check their fecal for parasites and coccidia.


Okay thanks. They have been fecal tested and all is clear!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

I am not weighing in on breeding, just size and/or weight.
We have one two-year old doe that is 45 pounds, two one-year old at 32 and 28 pounds and an eight-month doeling at 30 pounds.
I think the one-year old twins will never get the size of the other two. If you are worried about wether your does are large enough to breed, just wait another year.
It will seem like waiting forever, but peace of mind means a lot.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Sage Advice @Dwarf Dad Im purposely waiting to breed Bonnie, she will be 2 in August.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

Q


Tab Carloni said:


> Thanks I will up their portions


Increase gradually


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

MadCatX said:


> Sage Advice @Dwarf Dad Im purposely waiting to breed Bonnie, she will be 2 in August.


Our Bonne turns two this week. We still can't multiply. Add only, slowly now.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

I know its killing me @Dwarf Dad - We had one on here from TN that I was like...wow what a little doll, but then I want to breed Bonnie to Clyde..they were both twins, so...if I buy one then breed bonnie..ill got from 2 to 5 then like 30 lololol


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

MadCatX said:


> I know its killing me @Dwarf Dad - We had one on here from TN that I was like...wow what a little doll, but then I want to breed Bonnie to Clyde..they were both twins, so...if I buy one then breed bonnie..ill got from 2 to 5 then like 30 lololol


Did you see the thread with the mini-Boer? Boer doe got in with Nigi buck! Cute.
Your little monster beginning.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Yeah - I need to double check that thread lol, I am looking to get a mini beast!


----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

If parasites aren’t a problem, then I’d just up their feed a little and give them some time. Give those hips time to grow so they can carry well for you.


----------



## LockeEstates (Nov 25, 2017)

I was told not to breed until eighteen months, but the again Rainbow looks like a potato


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

awww shes a pretty girl


----------



## Tab Carloni (Jan 28, 2019)

LockeEstates said:


> View attachment 149749
> I was told not to breed until eighteen months, but the again Rainbow looks like a potato


wow she is stunning! <3


----------



## Tab Carloni (Jan 28, 2019)

Thanks everyone, I guess if they are gaining weight on a monthly basis they should be okay? It is just odd that they are all small and I got them all from different breeders. Just want to make sure I am not doing anything wrong...I will up their feed a little bit and see how that goes. 

We recently added an almost 3 year old ND to the herd and she is just so much larger. I don't think our girls will ever be that size :/


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Tab Carloni said:


> Thanks everyone, I guess if they are gaining weight on a monthly basis they should be okay? It is just odd that they are all small and I got them all from different breeders. Just want to make sure I am not doing anything wrong...I will up their feed a little bit and see how that goes.
> 
> We recently added an almost 3 year old ND to the herd and she is just so much larger. I don't think our girls will ever be that size :/


Some people breed to get smaller goats for pet sales and some people breed for dairy and/or show. Registered NDs come in all sizes within breed standards. Other breeds have different sizes too, it just isn't as noticeable in a larger goat.


----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

They actually keep growing until about 3 years old. No goat is full grown at 1 year. If they for sure don’t have coccidia, I wouldn’t worry too much. Some lines just grow slower, but reach full size eventually.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

What kind of hay do you have them on? Alfalfa hay is very good for growth and overall health. My dairy girls have 24/7 access to it.


----------



## Tab Carloni (Jan 28, 2019)

Goat_Scout said:


> What kind of hay do you have them on? Alfalfa hay is very good for growth and overall health. My dairy girls have 24/7 access to it.


I have them on second cut hay with what seems to be a good amount of alfalfa. We feed it to them all day as well. I do not mind that they are small, I just hope that they are healthy. They seem very happy and are super rambunctious.


----------

